# Need advice on Riviera/ Miraflores area



## chilliburger01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Fellow Forumers,

I am looking at moving from the UK to Spain and wanted to know if the Riviera/ Miraflores area is in your opinion a good location. Looking for close to marbella and malaga airport and for an area that is family friendly. 

If you have any advice or comments on this area you are willing to share that would be appreciated very much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chilliburger01 said:


> Hi Fellow Forumers,
> 
> I am looking at moving from the UK to Spain and wanted to know if the Riviera/ Miraflores area is in your opinion a good location. Looking for close to marbella and malaga airport and for an area that is family friendly.
> 
> If you have any advice or comments on this area you are willing to share that would be appreciated very much.


To be honest, Riviera isnt known for its style or class - not sure how to word that lol. Calahonda, Torremuelle or some of the urbanicaions around Fuengirola - have trains running to Malaga and a direct road to Marbella.

Have a look at google maps and see whats in between the two places, thats what we did when we moved to Spain with our kids

Jo xxx


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Fascinating reading things said about Riviera and Miraflores I have an apartment there and have no issues at all, I have seen worse places in the larger towns where I would not consider living.

Go and have a look is my suggestion and I am not aware of any ongoing problems of the anti-social side etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

slatts said:


> Fascinating reading things said about Riviera and Miraflores I have an apartment there and have no issues at all, I have seen worse places in the larger towns where I would not consider living.
> 
> Go and have a look is my suggestion and I am not aware of any ongoing problems of the anti-social side etc.


I'm sure its fine, but it does seem to have a reputation - I think it emanates from a murder a few years ago????

Jo xxx


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

Lived in the area for 14 years, same as everywhere really along the coast, there are nicer areas than others, but I wouldnt say its a bad area to live, depends on what you want!!

Certianly nicer than Fuengirola to live in my opinion.

Kurt


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

A former pro boxer was shot yesterday in Marbella. Not sure that's going to affect anyone looking at going there or moving there.

A sadly deceased friend of ours had an apartment in Riviera, it was better than Calahonda that's for sure. A little further east is La Cala de Mijas which is even nicer. Los Boliches is about the best in Fuengirola. Obviously the nearer to Marbella you go, the more expensive. I'm not sure what Estepona is like these days. If you HAVE to be near Marbella, then I suppose the die is cast, but if you went EAST of Malaga, you might find better value as well as a similar journey time to Malaga airport.


----------

